# Main > General Discussion >  Helping out on Good Friday

## Greason Wolfe

(I cleared this with Chickpea before posting)

I'm not a religious person, but I try to do good things with what I have in my life. If, like me, this whole pandemic thing hasn't grossly affected your day to day life, this might be a good time to consider helping those who have been devastated over the last year. With that in mind, I would like to encourage (maybe even a friendly challenge) those of you that can to help out by donating to a charity or fund raiser in your local community. For instance, KGON, a radio station here in Portland Oregon, is running their "Friends Feeding Friends" fund raiser to help the Oregon Food Bank put meals together for those in need. Keep in mind that many charities like this can stretch a dollar much farther than an individual can.

Anyways, I am starting to ramble....

If you can, please try to do something to help those in need.

GW (aka Rog)

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks for posting, GW.  :Smile:

----------


## Josiah VE

A good reminder for us all!

----------

